# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  I'm planning to try this gimmick

## Moonwatcher

Two years ago I tried an LD sleep mask with limited results. It had blinking LED's. It worked once, so I'm not dissing it. But most of the time I would either wake up just before the lights came on (or at least that's what my brain perceived to have happened), or I would push the mask up on my forehead in my sleep, rendering it useless. (But that was my own fault.) Just the sheer anxiety of waiting for the lights to come on would often keep me awake. So I stopped using it.

[B]I'm planning on improvising a method: _How about wearing a close-knit glove and stuffing a timer inside, in the palm of my hand. It needs to be a timer with a silent vibration function that can go off every 90 minutes (the REM cycle), with variable vibration intensity so I can calibrate it to be strong enough to feel in my sleep--but not so strong that it wakes me up._ 

I realise that this method, like the sleep mask, would imprecise and inefficient--potentially out of phase with my REM cycles--and that an ideal device would have sensors to detect REM sleep, etc. But until someone markets an affordable invention like that (and I know they're working on it), I'm trying to find the next best thing. The mask was a good idea, it just needs to be more comfortable. I know there's a danger that i'll subconsciously take off the glove too, like I did with the mask.

I just thought I'd throw this out there in case anyone would like to try it, or to find out if it's already been tried. I know there's also a product for sale that has a wrist band that gives electric shocks on a timer with a phone app, but it's a bit pricey and I'm not sure it would work for our purposes. (If I were an inventor I'd love to crowd fund an affordable device like that designed specifically for lucid dreaming.)

Any thoughts or suggestions?

----------


## LucidDremer

I just put a vibration alarm on my phone set 20 or 30 minutes before the next REM cycle.


I stick my phone inside my underwear and when it vibrates it wakes me up lol

----------


## Venryx

> I stick my phone inside my underwear and when it vibrates it wakes me up lol



...

----------

